# Help with Registration Number A13542 please



## Kilvannie (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, I am wanting to understand a registration number that is painted on both sides of an abandoned fishing boat near where I live. The vessel bears the usual SY295 (but shouldn't as the MCA confirm that it has been decommissioned many years ago.) However on the superstructure it has A13542. Can anybody tell me to which register this registration refers?

Thanks,


Al


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Numbers beginning with A were used for Aberdeen-registered fishing vessels, but there are too many digits: as far as I know, no more than 3 digits after the A were used. Doesn't sound like an Aberdeen number, therefore.


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Scurdie said:


> Numbers beginning with A were used for Aberdeen-registered fishing vessels, but there are too many digits: as far as I know, no more than 3 digits after the A were used. Doesn't sound like an Aberdeen number, therefore.


There are 3 other ports that I'm aware of using the 'A' registration but I don't know what format the whole number takes:

Akershus, Norway; Aalborg, Denmark; Antwerp, Belgium.
I don't think it is Norwegian, the format is probably not right.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Al
The fishing vessel registration being Stornaway, if she still lie in Stornaway it might be worth asking the harbour authorities where she lies, or the harbour authorities where she now lies 
It might just be a harbour reference No as to it owner if any or for removal in due course 
Ray


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

There is a photograph of SY295,  Eala Bhan 11 in Buckie in 2007 and as Highland Chieftain in Stornoway? in the 1980's. It is also mentioned in relation to ''The New Outer Isles Fishery Training Scheme 1960-65''

There is a similar looking boat advertised under Highland Voyages on Eala Bhan, a traditional wooden herring drifter. She was also listed for sale on this website but is now withdrawn- the date of the listing isn't stated.

I'm not sure if this actually takes you any nearer the answer to your original question but perhaps it might produce a few leads.


----------



## fr fisherman (Dec 19, 2010)

A13542 is probably the rss number( UK ship register) of the boat.The number is usually written, in weld on steel boats, on a bulkhead or steel hatch.wooden boats can have it just anywhere. 
If the boat was decommisioned then it shouldn't sill have SY295 but it will always keep the A13542.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

In case it helps, this photo also shows the "A" number clearly on the deckhouse
http://www.trawlerpictures.net/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=31972

I agree that this looks like the vessels Official Number allocated by the Registrar General (MCA).


----------



## Duncan Mackay (Mar 25, 2006)

The vessel is the ex Stornoway (SY295) trawler Highland Chieftain and the number A13542 is her R.S.S. number. The vessel was owned and skippered by the late William Campbell of Point, Isle of Lewis.


----------



## Malcolm Macdonald (Oct 28, 2009)

Further to your post Duncan, I have Donald Macdonald, 28 North Tolsta as the owner - did he have her initially when the Highlands & Islands Scheme funded her build? She joined the Stornoway fleet in 1961.


----------



## Kenny MacRitchie (Oct 25, 2011)

Malcolm Macdonald said:


> Further to your post Duncan, I have Donald Macdonald, 28 North Tolsta as the owner - did he have her initially when the Highlands & Islands Scheme funded her build? She joined the Stornoway fleet in 1961.





Kenneth MacRitchie said:


> Further to your post Malcolm, I can confirm that the Highland Cheiftain was indeed owned by the late Donald MacDonald 28 North Tolsta (Skipper) and part owners the late John Angus MacDonald 28 North Tolsta and the late John Murdo Macleod 34 North Tolsta and was sold to William Campbell (Point) in the early 80s Approx [ Unquote ]


----------

